# Thanks for this section



## jwm (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks to the Admins who decided to include this section in the forum. While I love good restorations and original oldies, I go totally crazy over customs. I get off on choppers (my first love), and I dig seeing rat-rods, lowriders, and even art bikes. In addition to getting my small fleet back up and running I'm also in the process of trickin' out my newest toy, a brand new Schwinn Spoiler. I'll post pics once I have some worth posting. Cool rocks! 

JWM


----------

